# Air Machines



## bespoke (Jun 5, 2008)

Just wondering if any one uses a compressed air machine as opposed to electric machines, also if they find there any pros and cons of either machines ?
Cheers
Darren


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

I dont use an air machine but i have tried one once. 

The machine i tried was a decent make (CP), and dam it was nasty, very noisy, and they dont like running for long periods of time, they get freaking freezing LOL

Try to get your hands on one to try out first.


----------

